# What kind of guppies do I have?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have three handsome boys in my tank, just curious as to what official color they are?

















(does that sword look preggo?)

















this guy actually has some red/orange in his tail that I wasn't able to photograph.



























Thank you ^^

Zoe


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

i dont know what kind they are but they are very beautiful... the yellow one looks kinda like a leapord guppy but im not for sure if that is what it is and i dont know what the other one is


----------



## ziyadi (Mar 27, 2006)

Blue one looks like a moscow blue
one you said had some red/orange in tail is a yellow/green cobra
last one that appears to be yellow is a yellow cobra


----------



## Mikey100200 (Mar 31, 2006)

I see snakeskins and blue deltas maybe moscow guppies but mostly snakeskinsLet me know if you want to sell any


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The green one just looks like a green snakeskin like mikey said lol.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

You definitely don't have any Moscow Guppies. Moscows are one solid color from nose to the back edge of the caudal fin. You have a Purple, Blue, Yellow Varigated Snakeskin, and Yellow Lace Snakeskin Guppies. Yes the Swordtail looks pregnant. Good luck. 
Tony


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

The yellow one is a King Cobra guppy, or sometimes called a snakeskin.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

A King Cobra is a specific type of Snakeskin. They have red on the upper and/or lower edges of the caudal fin.
Tony


----------

